# What your favorite Dairy Queen treat?



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Last night when I took my son to Tae Kwon Do and lucky me I got to do laundry. I bought my sister son and myself a DQ. I was wondering what everyones favorite was. I love the new chocolate dipped chocolate covered strawberry waffle bowl. I would like it better if they didn't pour chocolate over the top but oh well. My next favorte is the banana split.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Ummmm, i guess i'm a pretty simple dairy eater...lol I like Cookies and Cream or Oreo Blizzards *:woof:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i'm pretty simple. half and half twist cone with crunch topping.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Plain ole' vanilla soft serve on a regular cone. I love Oreo Blizzards, though. I'm really not that big on ice cream.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cotton candy blizzard. yuuummmmyyy!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oreo Blizzard......lord what I wouldn't do for one now!! We don't have a dairy Queen here just Sonics and I love their Java Chillers in Caramel!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When I read about Dairy Queen it said that yes it is world wide but that there are more dairy queens in minnesota. I can tell you this is true. Just about every town has one. It the 60 mile radius we have 5 dairy queens. 2 of them are only open in the summer but still that is a lot of ice creem.


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

regular vanilla dipped in chocolate


----------

